
Technorati API Disappears - vijaydev
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2010/03/04/technorati-api-disappears-no-longer-representing-the-technorati/
======
bonsaitree
Um, yeah. Technorati has been essentially an undead company for years. When
your CTO resigns along with a good deal of the founding staff, that's never a
good sign.

Offhand, barring lack of infrastructure (e.g. money) to support a public API,
it's sheer insanity NOT to use a slow deprecation & migration strategy for
versioning.

Offline for months and no updates--deadpool indeed.

